# Happy Fathers day ...........



## Erich (Jun 18, 2006)

you maggots ~ 8) 

share the luv


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2006)

Same here to all u sperm chucking sumbitches..... My son bought me a new bass guitar and amp, beginners edition of course... Called FirstAct.... My wrist and fingers are killing me trying to play some scales.....

I forgot how hard it is....

Anyways, Happy Farthers Day....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

My dad has to make do with a bottle of Whisky and a bar of chocolate, and its his birthday tomorrow anyhows...Id never get my dad an musical instrument, he'd never put it down...


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2006)

well that sucks CC. BBQ, homemade choc fudge brownie cake with choc chips covered with whipped creme, BBq'd pork ribs and then fun time tonight ....... yeah babe' life is good


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Father's day all - my first one - I'm actually in Las Vegas visiting with family....

Dan, you raised your boy right!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2006)

Goin out for dinner tonight to my favorite Japanese Steakhouse, hibatchi style, Lobster and Steak....

Happy 1st to u Joe, and yes I did, and its about time he got me a "proper" gift hehe.... My fingers are killing me....

Sounds like u'll be gaining more than a couple pounds tonight Erich....


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2006)

man that makes me hungry Les, have fun, I know I will ........... Burp ! where the wine


----------



## Henk (Jun 18, 2006)

Na, I do not believe in Fathers day, I show my dad I love him everytime I see him, although he is not a loveable guy. He wont even hug me, he says he does not hug other guys. Just full of sh*t.

So happy Fathers day to all you suckers with the little rascals running around and enjoy every moment of it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there. 

My dad is the "dad with everything", and he doesn't drink anymore, so that just left one thing. A card.
I took he and mum out to dinner last night as well. Boomerang's Steakhouse. Mmmmmm.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2006)

This is a classic "father and son moment"


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 19, 2006)

Happy fathers day to all u fathers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

I need to call my father.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you thank you.... Dinner kicked ***, the lobster was excellent, the people around the grill were great, and my wife banged the hell outta me when we got home....

Excellent night all around...

And yes u do Adler.....


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 19, 2006)

Had a great one, myself, and my oldest graduated from high school on Friday!

Rich


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrats on that! That is something to be very proud of.


----------



## Henk (Jun 19, 2006)

Les, you should thank your sun very much for everything. 

Well guys I hope you enjoyed it and syscom3 the poor child went into schock. LOL LOL


----------

